# Magic Detail • Ford Focus RS • CarPro Correction Detail + Wheel Refurb !!



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Here we have a mk2 Focus RS for a paint correction detail, to be protected using CarPro products - as a CarPro approved detailer, I opted for CQUK and Reload but this may later be changed for Finest, as the car may end up being wet sanded!! I'll keep you all informed if that materialises. :thumb:

On arrival;





































Sadly due to time constraints I didn't get any shots of the wash phase, but the usual 2 bucket wash and regular decontamination phases (de-iron, tar removal and claying) were comnpleted with nothing of note to report - actually a very clean car, as you'll see in a second...

Here's some of the correction shots, achieved with a combination of the Rupes Bigfoot with Scholl S20 on the yellow polishing pad and some refining with 3M Ultrafina on a blue waffle via rotary..























































So I made the most of the sun!! These were all after 2 Eraser wipe downs to allow me to properly assess the correction levels, therefore showing you 'true' correction.

Whilst the paintwork was being worked on, a wheel with some pothole damage was refurbed;



















Fitted (out of sequence pic);










Once all the correction work was done the car was given a 3rd wipedown with Eraser to ensure every last trace of polishing oils were fully removed, the car was then checked again under xenon light sources to make sure everything was to my standard. Once these checks were carried out I began the task of protecting all the surfaces. I chose the CarPro range of products - CQUK for paintwork, DLUX for trim, Flyby30 for glass. The car is stored indoors, and only used on dry days... so it's fair to say the car will probably remain in this condition for a significant length of time 

Some obligatory underground car park shots for you to feast on, hope you enjoy the finished result;




































































































And a couple of sneeky shots after a maintenance wash a few weeks later!!




























All comments, questions, and opinionz welcome 

Up next we have a couple more mk2 RS', and an all British affair!! Don't forget to follow us on Facebook for a first look at our work and to keep up to speed with deals and offers 

Thanks for looking,
Matt.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely, hope the owner looks after it


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Great job looks brilliant. Nice photos to. 

What pads etc did you use mate ? Im going to do my ST in the next few weeks and need some new pads. Ive never worked with Ford paint before.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car!


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Great work as usual :thumbup:

Lovely car in an awesome colour 

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Cracking job on a great car.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Grear work Matt :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great work! love these cars


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!!!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks to you all.

Pad and polish combo's are within the write-up! :thumb:



rsdan1984 said:


> great work! love these cars


Then you will love my next few threads because I have done 2 correction details and a mini detail on 3 of these in quick succession over the past few weeks, and have more to come!! :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work looks fantastic.


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Absolutely spot on! Those finished shots are stunning :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on RS, looks fantastic :thumb:.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

nice work again Matt.

top bloke


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you 

Got to love the mk2 RS - anyone who has worked on one will appreciate how awkward they are to work on due to the aggressive styling and harsh curves. Very rewarding when finised though, especially the blue!


----------

